# FR: Don't touch me / don't touch it



## mimi2

Hi,
How could I say  in French “Don’t touch the door”? Is it “Ne touchez pas a la porte”?
If I use a personal pronoun to replace a noun, which pronoun should I use?
“Don’t touch me” – “Ne touchez pas ----?”
Help me. Thanks.


----------



## hunternet

don't touche me --> ne me touche(z) pas


----------



## hercules

"Ne me touche(z) pas !" or "Ne t'approche pas" or in a very informal way "Pose tes sales pattes ailleurs"


----------



## mimi2

Could I put "me" after pas?


----------



## Missrapunzel

no it cannot be put after _pas_. _Pas_ has to be after the verb.


----------



## hunternet

mimi2 said:


> Could I put "me" after pas?



Certainly not. Don't touch the French grammar !


----------



## mimi2

"Don't touch the door" --> "Don't touch it"
Which pronoun should I use to replace a noun in French?
"Ne touchez pas a la porte" --> "Ne la touchez pas"?
Thanks.


----------



## zonbette

si l'on savait pourquoi il ne faut pas toucher la porte, cela serait plus facile:

Si la porte vient d'etre repeinte:

"Peinture fraîche"

si c'est parce qu'elle risque de tomber:

"Ne pas s'appuyer" ou "Ne pas utiliser".


----------



## mimi2

Thank you zonbette for your further explanation and more details. 
Please answer my post seven.


----------



## DearPrudence

If you're more concerned about pronouns:

*"Ne me touche pas"

**"Ne le prends pas" *("Ne prends pas le gâteau")
*"Ne la prends pas"* (ne prends pas la tarte)

*"Ne nous touche pas"*

But in the "affirmative":

*"Regarde-moi"

"Regarde-le"
"Regarde-la"

"Regarde-nous
*
More here for instance


----------



## mimi2

Thank you, DearPrudence.
The website you gave me is very helpful and your explanation is great.


----------



## zonbette

mimi2 said:


> "Don't touch the door" --> "Don't touch it"
> Which pronoun should I use to replace a noun in French?
> "Ne touchez pas a la porte" --> "Ne la touchez pas"?
> Thanks.


----------



## jann

zonbette said:
			
		

> Ne touchez pas à la porte" --> "Ne la touchez pas"?


I'm sorry, but I can't agree with that verdict.

If you use _toucher *à*_ then you have an indirect object 
_Ne toucher pas *à* la porte --> N'y touchez pas !

_Of course, you could just use _toucher + _direct object_
Ne touchez pas la porte --> Ne la touchez pas !

_I hope that is clear.


----------



## crossreference

Poste # 7
"N'y touche(z) pas.", n'est-ce pas?


----------



## zonbette

Effectivement, je n'avais même pas vu le "à" de l'exemple.


----------



## crossreference

If it's a sign you want to post on the door to deter pushing/leaning/touching for whatever reason,
"Ne pas y toucher." should work.
Native speakers check me on this. Thanks.


----------



## Annalees

If you were to post a sign on the door, you wouldn't need a pronoun. You would just write "Ne pas toucher"


----------

